# Dudley Swap Meet last one at this location.



## tanksalot (Jun 10, 2018)

Annual Summer SHOW

Bicycle Show and Swap Meet

SUNDAY July 8 Dudley, MA last swap at this location . There will be future swaps at a new location.

BRING OUT YOUR OLD BICYCLES TO SHOW AND SELL. COME FIND THE BIKE OF YOUR DREAMS
ALWAYS FREE ADMISSION to the PUBLIC & STILL ONLY $25 per space
OUTDOORS ONLY rain or shine in back parking lot with parking for 400 cars .
Easy Load In, Easy Load Out
ALL THINGS BICYCLE
HIGHWHEEL, ROAD, 3-SPEEDS, ATB, BMX and BEYOND
Not just old stuff!
Parts, Factory Reps, Ephemera
WHO: Anyone who likes bicycles, art objects, or technology
WHAT: Bicycle show and swap meet with bikes and parts for sale from many vendors
WHEN: Sunday July 8 2018
WHERE: At the Historic Stevens Mill Building behind the BP Gas station at 10 West Main ST Dudley MA 01571
HOW: Just Arrive at the Mill. Enter through the front entrance and be prepared to see amouthwatering array of great bicycles and parts and accessories for sale and show.
HOW MUCH? General Public: FREE ADMISSION
HOW MUCH? Dealer Spaces: $25 each
TIME: 7:00 am until 2:30pm
Note: Outdoor show only ! Rain or shine.
Opens to the Public at 7 am and runs till you leave

Please join us for a day of fun with Bicycles, Bicycles and More Bicycles and bike parts and accessories too.
From High Wheel Ordinaries to Hard Tiresafety bicycles. From Balloon Tire cruisers to Stingray style banana seat bikes right through to Classic road and Modern Road and mountain bikes. And lots of 3-speeds.
We will have something for everyone.

ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME ANDREPRESENTED.

BIKES AND PARTS for SALE and for SHOW with Peoples Choice awards at the end of the day.

Bike Shops, Reps, Manufacturers, Dealers, Collectors, even just the Curious....Come see what this crazy hobby has to offer.


----------



## mike j (Jun 29, 2018)

Right around the corner, a week from this Sunday.


----------



## Barto (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey all,  I've not missed a show in a while but I never seem to meet many of you.  If you see me,  please say hello, it would be great to  meet in person!


----------



## Barto (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey all,  I've not missed a show in a while but I never seem to meet many of you.  If you see me,  please say hello, it would be great to  meet in person!
View attachment 831473


----------



## catfish (Jun 29, 2018)

These are always great meets!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jul 1, 2018)

*Dudley was my first bicycle swap meet. So Mike either gets the credit or the blame for getting me into this stuff...  probably both.*

[Got me excited enough to start the Wethersfield CT one... (once a year 2nd Sunday in June; next year will be our 6th!)]  

*Glad to hear Dudley is going to continue... See you all on the 8th...*

PS If you are looking for something to listen to on the way there... I do a show about bicycles and have segments about swaps, picking, and restoring. You can download it on your phone and listen on the way... It is commercial free & kinda a mix between Car Talk and NPR for Bicycles. https://bikekarma.podbean.com/ you can also listen on iTunes, Spotify, etc... If you have any interesting bike stories to share, I can record them (audio only; no worries; not live) at the swap... I'll wear a t shirt that says the Bike Karma Podcast


----------



## Barto (Jul 3, 2018)

Getting close, start thinking about what your going to bring (me lol).  Hey, don't forget to bring OG nuts. bolts and brackets, Teardrop pedals, Speedo drives, braced bars.  I need a chain for a 50's Columbia Girls for my daughters bike and any cool (OG) toppers you may have.  Looking for a nice tan leather seat for my Son in Laws bike...What cha got???

BART


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 6, 2018)

Who is going to Dudley it’s this Sunday July 8


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 6, 2018)

If you need specific parts feel free to ask .


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 6, 2018)

.......


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 7, 2018)

I'll be there - nice change in the weather.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 7, 2018)

Barto said:


> Getting close, start thinking about what your going to bring (me lol).  Hey, don't forget to bring OG nuts. bolts and brackets, Teardrop pedals, Speedo drives, braced bars.  I need a chain for a 50's Columbia Girls for my daughters bike and any cool (OG) toppers you may have.  Looking for a nice tan leather seat for my Son in Laws bike...What cha got???
> 
> BART



I may have the seat you need ? I’ll bring it . Photo below.


----------



## Barto (Jul 7, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> I may have the seat you need ? I’ll bring it . Photo below. View attachment 835215



See that, ask and you will receive   I'll PM you

Bart


----------



## Barto (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks Tanksalot, I'll send you a PM

Bart


----------



## smuglin_peanuts (Jul 7, 2018)

First post, glad I found this forum so I can keep track of swap meets in my area now.  I didn't even know this was happening again!   Thank goodness.  See you guys tomorrow.

Looking for a new MTB frame to mess with, and might try shifting my built Proflex 856, but most people don't bat an eyelid at those beauties.

Cheers

Antony


----------



## Barto (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice day, nice event.....got some goodies - of course I had a list!

Got my seat from Tom, as well as 2 pair of rims, got a Hawthorne Motorbike project...and other cool stuff....speaking of stuff - I showed up with my Crossfire so I  woun't be tempted to buy anything big.....oh well, that went out the window. Dean rescued my interior with a blanket...thanks Dude!

Also got this Gigando seat for my rat rod......it's the size of two seats.....gonna half to name it


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2018)

The last show at Dudley was nice. I was more into selling than buying this time, as I've run out of room. Sold a few things & got a kick stand that I needed. Good seeing the old gang. Beautiful day.


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2018)

... a few more.


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2018)

Great photos. Thanks for posting them !!!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jul 9, 2018)

Some more pics from Sunday... Got some stories for my bicycle show that will be in upcoming episodes...

If you liked Car talk and NPR, give my free show about Bicycles a try... The Bike Karma Bicycle Podcast 

(link above or you can search BIKE KARMA on google) 





































PS Thanks Beard-man Cycles Crew for the Workstand!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 12, 2018)

Great pics, looks like some good stuff available too.  

Anyone know of any swaps in the Boston area the weekend of 7/28-29? (Or a flea market with bikes) I didn’t find anything in the swap thread or on CL but maybe there’s something I can’t find.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 12, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> Great pics, looks like some good stuff available too.
> 
> Anyone know of any swaps in the Boston area the weekend of 7/28-29? (Or a flea market with bikes) I didn’t find anything in the swap thread or on CL but maybe there’s something I can’t find.



I’ll start looking for bikes in the area for myself now that I know you’ll be in the area


----------

